# Need help answering hard questions?



## nonconformist (Sep 15, 2005)

I hope this is the right section. I need help, a scientific guy I am talking to is in Leviticus, and says the bible is not lining up with science and is asking me these questions that I am trying to get an answer for, if anyone can help me I would seriously appreciate it, here is the questions: 


> The bible, as God´s word, is inerrant, theoretically. So why does it say in Lev 11, for example, that beetles and crickets have four legs, when they have six? Or that camels dont have cloven feet (they do) and that the "˜rock badger´ chews the cud (rechewing food that has been eaten earlier and passed onto the stomach) when it doesnt - it merely look like it does.


 Please help!


----------



## turmeric (Sep 15, 2005)

In the case of the rock badger it is speaking phenomenologically. The rock badger, I believe, actually passes its food from the anus like the rabbit, then re-chews it, it certainly isn't a clean animal. So God arranged it that animals must either appear to chew a cud AND have cloven hooves to be considered clean, therefore allowing primitive people to make an appropriate decision and introducing them to taxonomy, which admitteclly is more refined now. Man is still naming the animals.,


----------



## August (Sep 15, 2005)

It does not expressly say that they have four legs, it states that they go on all fours, a generic term for crawling, and was staed as such to include more than just the examples mentioned in Leviticus.

It signifies 4 or more legs, and if he is really sticky, all of them have 4 legs, 4 is less than 6?


----------



## nonconformist (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks guys I appreciate these answers!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Sep 15, 2005)

Speaking of Badgers.....


----------



## nonconformist (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> Speaking of Badgers.....


 Thats the best, I will give this to that sceptic and shut him DOWN  :


----------

